# Summer workers reminded of their employment rights in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Officials in New Zealand are reminding people undertaking temporary work during the summer months to be aware of their employment rights. Summer is a time when many people, including international students, pick up temporary jobs to see them through the holiday break. George Mason, acting general manager of the Ministry of Business, Innovation and Employment’s [...]

Click to read the full news article: Summer workers reminded of their employment rights in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

